# New ceiling fan wiring



## DHav9849 (Jun 11, 2011)

I want to install a ceiling fan where there is no ceiling light. Can I just install an outlook box on a ceiling joist that can handle the weight of a fan, and run a wire from a wall outlet to the ceiling outlet box for power?


----------



## Blue Jay (Jun 11, 2011)

They make a special box for ceiling fan. Yes you could run a wire from an outlet but it would be a good idea to have it switched. Make sure you run the same gauge wire to the fan that is in the outlet.


----------



## sailor86 (Jun 12, 2011)

Adding a switch would not only be nice, it's practically necessary. Unless you want to be turning the breaker off whenever you want to work with the wiring in your ceiling box, put in a switch. Plan beforehand whether you want a single switch or you want the fan and light switched separately. 14-2 for single, 14-3 for separate switching. Generally, most electricians connect the red wire to the light (red to blue), and black for the fan.


----------



## JoeD (Jun 13, 2011)

sailor86 said:


> Adding a switch would not only be nice, it's practically necessary. Unless you want to be turning the breaker off whenever you want to work with the wiring in your ceiling box,




Not a good reason to put in a switch. You should be turning off the breaker even if a switch is present.


----------



## loupurdie (Jun 24, 2011)

You blew your breaker but it is possible one of the wires may have burnt at a connection like the switches you have. Reset the breaker and see what happens if you still have no power check the wires at the switches. If you still cant find the problem then sorry you will need a pro.


----------

